# Waistcoats



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just put a bid in for yet another waistcoat on ebay. I already have over a dozen waistcoats, but

You can't have enough waistcoats or pocket watches is my moto LOL.

I'll take a picture of it with a watch and chain if I get it.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

No you can't, can you? The two go together. I started with one...then two...then three...now I've got about a half-dozen.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Shangas said:


> No you can't, can you? The two go together. I started with one...then two...then three...now I've got about a half-dozen.


Well, it proved to be too tight for me, but a friend is altering it for me, when it's done,I'll post a photoe.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Somewhere in the back bedroom is a box with several lurid silk waistcoats, my wife has a 9carat albert all I need now is a nice half hunter , that said the price of gold has caused numerous people to scrap really lovely watches,it is a crying shame. And makes agood one harder to find.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

beach bum said:


> Somewhere in the back bedroom is a box with several lurid silk waistcoats, my wife has a 9carat albert all I need now is a nice half hunter , that said the price of gold has caused numerous people to scrap really lovely watches,it is a crying shame. And makes agood one harder to find.
> 
> regards
> 
> beach bum


You can now start buying, it wasn't that hard was it?

I wish more people would do the same as you, like you, most of them are not boring or have nothing to contribute.

Well done owd lad, for being an example that a little effort is all that's required.:wink1:


----------

